# suche bestes Java-Buch für Neulinge mit Übungen-Lösunge



## Java_Cup (12. Dez 2004)

kennt ihr ein gutes buch dass ihr empfehlen könnt, also mit Einführung, Beschreibung!und dann noch Aufgaben mit Lösungen!
Kurz gesagt "idiotensicheres" verständliches Buch, dass man nicht gleich nach 2 Seiten zu klappt und in den Schrank wirft!!


----------



## pogo (12. Dez 2004)

suche benutzen, dort findest du ein haufen threads, die sich genau mit dieser Frage beshäftigen 
danke


----------



## guenni81 (20. Dez 2004)

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel3/


----------



## Student (20. Dez 2004)

guenni81 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel3/


gut, dass es auch schon:
:arrow: http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel4/

gibt.


----------



## megachucky (21. Dez 2004)

also meiner meinung nach taugt java insel absolut nicht für anfänger...


----------



## Student (21. Dez 2004)

*chucky* hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also meiner meinung nach taugt java insel absolut nicht für anfänger...


das stimmt. 
wenn man diszipliniert genug ist aber auch über den rand des buches hinweg zu lernen .. also ich meine damit .. also .. "wirklich lernt" .. dann kann man es aber doch gut verwenden. als nachschlagewerk eben ..


----------



## Reality (21. Dez 2004)

Ich finde Javabuch ziemlich gut erklärt. Womit ich anfangs nicht gut klar gekommen bin, war Javabuch.de. Die Beispiele waren einfach zu kompliziert.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (23. Dez 2004)

Ich fand die Javainsel (3) recht gut geschrieben. Leider enthält sie sehr viele Flüchtigkeitsfehler (falsche Fußnoten, Tippfehler usw.). Es gibt aber leider auch ein paar echte Fehler im Sinne von "eindeutig falsche Aussagen".


----------



## lord.paddington (19. Jan 2005)

...ist nicht einfach das richtige Buch zu finden.

Titel, wie 'JAVA für Dummies' halten nicht dsa, was sie versprechen.

Bücher gibt es viele. Diese sind für Einsteiger empfehlenswert!!!

Alexander Niemann 

Übungsbuch Java, 2. Auflage
bhv Co@ch
Übungsbuch Java, 2. Auflage

Paperback
ca. 208 Seiten
ISBN 3-8266-9392-2


Alexander Niemann 

Objektorientierte Programmierung in Java, 4. Auflage
DAS EINSTEIGERSEMINAR
Objektorientierte Programmierung in Java, 4. Auflage

Paperback
400 Seiten
ISBN 3-8266-7298-4


----------



## Destiny1985 (24. Jan 2005)

super anfängerbuch:

"grundkurs programmieren in java - der einstieg in programmierung und objektorientierung"

siehe auch www.grundkurs-java.de

benutze ich selber auch und kann nur sagen: für anfänger echt top!

ähem siehe auch dieser thread für beschreibung :

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=13174


----------

